# Connected but internet is not working Linksys E2500



## superomar13 (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi, I'm new to this website, I've heard so many good things about this website that I decided to try it myself. Not that I doubt it or anything, I just really need help.  Okay so, I bought I router today, Linksys E2500 and set it up, for some reason its connected with full strength but the internet does not work on my computer, or any other device connected to the network I established on the router. I've looked through so many articles and posts on here, I've fixed the winsock, I tried the netsh winsock and the netsh int ip reset reset.log, but when I put in netsh int ip reset reset.log in the command prompt, nothing happens after I press enter. I've updated through microsoft updates, and updated some drivers from the hp website. Ive repaired, and tried restarting the router, and even the modem and nothing changed. It's still connected, but the interenet still is not working. The modem is fine, as when I disable the wireless connection, the internet works. Yes, I have Sp3 installed. 

I am using windows xp and the computer is called HP Pavilion a1013w Desktop PC.


Heres my Ipconfig /all while my wireless connection is disabled:

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : hanif-f0ee573e0
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
 Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Eth
ernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-11-D8-D3-31-4B

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 3:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : ARRIS TOUCHSTONE DEVICE
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-15-96-92-C1-0A
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 72.46.199.163
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : ?
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 72.46.199.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 209.55.1.237
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 209.55.5.10
209.55.5.11
?
?
?
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, July 06, 2011 11:57:18 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, July 07, 2011 11:57:18 PM

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : ?
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>


Any help is appreciated, Thanks in advance. :smile:


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

Let's start off with something simple and easy. Please post back if the initial recommendation didn't work.

Please verify if you have all the network cables and connections plugged in to the proper Ports. From the Modem, the network cable need to be plugged in to the Router's WAN or Internet Port. Your computer needs to be wired to the LAN Port of your router.
Choose a diff LAN Port to see if there's an issue with the Port that you're using.

Power Cycle your devices if above is confirmed. The step-by-step guide shd help you.


----------



## superomar13 (Aug 5, 2009)

Ive done all of that. I solved the problem though, turns out the ethernet cable they gave with the router was faulty. I used an old one and it worked! Thanks for all the help.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Good to know, and it's a simple fix. :grin:


superomar13 said:


> Ive done all of that. I solved the problem though, turns out the ethernet cable they gave with the router was faulty. I used an old one and it worked! Thanks for all the help.


----------

